
Women Are Not Better at Multitasking. They Just Do More Work - ekovarski
https://www.sciencealert.com/women-aren-t-better-multitaskers-than-men-they-re-just-doing-more-work
======
rowanG077
What a bad article. It uses a paper the asserts women aren't better at
multitasking as proof that women do more work. On a website called
sciencealert no less... The only thing that is that women seem to do more
housework based on a survey.

